# Risperdal + Alcohol



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

Does anyone (Numb) know what kind of effects Alcohol has when taken with Risperdal? I'm not talking about drinking a lot, just like 1 or 2 beers...is that safe? I am currently on Lexapro (soon to be Prozac) and Klonopin and I am feeling a little better from a couple months ago, especially in my overall behavior, but my thoughts are still intrusive and dominate my day. My psych is considering risperdal, but I heard that the side effects could be costly. Anyone have any answers?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Alcohol+anti-psychotic's (typical or atypical)=bad idea. It's not a safe combination at all especially if you are taking other psych meds.

Risperdal is a pretty strong CNS depressant and so is alcohol. So where you mix the two together you have a pretty good chance of overdosing or atleast messing yourself up.

Mixing alcohol and risperdal could cause low blood pressure which could possibly get dangerously low, respiratory depression, delirium, unconsiousness, or coma. Possibly even death if your really unlucky and overdo it with the alcohol.

This could happen with only a few drink's as risperdal is a pretty strong CNS depressant. Also since your on klonopin that add's to the effect's of alcohol alot so mixing the 3 could result in a total disaster.

Anti-psychotic's are about the worst psych med's you could mix with alcohol. Not only is there the risk of completly messing yourself up but even in the best case scenario this combo will make you feel like crap.

Im on seroquel now myself and i wouldnt even have so much as a beer with it.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Sorry but i have to disagree with that ... im on zyprexa which is an anti-psychotic and my p-doc says one or two beers is ok but dont drive but i go above and beyond that with alcohol even though im not suppposed to along with other meds and i dont get sick no coma no death no anything maybe just sometimes a little hang over in the morning but thats about it so i would say one or two beers will have little to no affect on you unless you make it up in your own head ... Just my opinion


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Everyone is different, its hard to know how alcohol will effect u personally, i stupidly went off klonopin so that i could drink, and it was the worst 5 days of my life, i didnt have much withdrawel, just the fact that my anxiety and panic is at such a high that i need to be on it, i went back on it and feel great, so i plan to stay on that and just have the 1 or 2 beers i'm allowed. You have to decided what's more important, getting drunk, or feeling good the 90 percent of the time your sober.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya i probley overstated that danger abit. But if someone didnt have a tolerance to risperdal they could end up knocking themselves out anyway and you will most likely just feel shitty the next day.

If you must have a few drink's every now and then wait until youve been on the risperdal awile before you drink anything. Risperdal is pretty goddamn sedating on it's own so you will probley feel 1 or 2 beer's. Especially if you are a light weight drinker to begin with.

I still dont think it's a good idea to mix alcohol with most psychiatric med's. If for no other reason then the fact that alcohol aggravates just about every mental illness and drinking it is abit counter productive.

But im abit biased in that regard because im bipolar and alcohol turns me into a goddamn madman.


----------



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the help...I'm kinda new to this stuff...I take Klonopin when needed, and I am about to switch to Prozac (supposedly helps more for OCD) from the Lexapro, no Risperdal yet. When I drink I only have a couple of beers at most, it just seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Jud (Nov 4, 2006)

Im on risperdal, and ya i havent drank yet. Ive only been on it for like 2 weeks now, but most of the time when i switch meds i just give it about 1month or 1 1/2months to kinda kick in then if im out at a party or what not ill get drunk. I just love drinking cuz it kinda gives u a reason to feel "weird" u know. At least when u drink or if u take ur klonopin u may feel alot of dp or dr but u have a reason. Dont go and drink cuz i said that but thats just how it is for me. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

for me klonopin dumbs down my dp/dr, and alcohol sets it off, i guess everyones different


----------



## Voeste41 (May 12, 2017)

Pleased to know about this addiction treatment. Few weeks ago, took my sister to suboxone treatment Virginia beach clinic as she was suffering with addiction. Their treatment really helped her to get rid of her addiction and I am really happy she have got great relief.


----------

